# volver a la rutina



## Dymn

Hallo allerseits und frohes neues Jahr,

¿Cómo traduciríais la siguiente frase del modo más natural posible?

_Se me hace raro volver a la rutina._

Varias opciones que se me ocurren:

_Mir ist komisch, [in die Routine / in den Alltag] [zurückzukommen / zurückzukehren / zurückzufinden]._

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Tonerl

*Es ist komisch/ungewöhnlich für mich, wieder zur Tagesordnung überzugehen/(wieder) in den alten Trott zu verfallen/in den Alltag zurückzukehren *
Se me hace raro volver a la rutina


----------



## Dymn

Danke Tonerl!



Tonerl said:


> Es ist komisch/ungewöhnlich für mich,


Ist aber "_mir ist komisch/ungewöhnlich_" möglich? Wenn ja, was für einen Unterschied gibt es?



Tonerl said:


> (wieder) in den alten Trott zu verfallen


Hat vielleicht _"verfallen" _einen negativen Beigeschmack? In dem Sinne, dass es einfach unvermeidlich ist, in den Tagesablauf zu geraten?


----------



## Tonerl

_*komisch:
merkwürdig
seltsam
sonderbar

ungewöhnlich:
eigentümlich
seltsam
eigenartig
außergewöhnlich*_



Dymn said:


> Hat vielleicht *"verfallen"* einen_* "negativen Beigeschmack !!!"*_



*in den alten Trott "verfallen" *
_*in alte Gewohnheiten "(zurück)verfallen"
"rückfällig" werden*_
_*volver a las andadas*_


----------



## Dymn

Tonerl said:


> komisch:
> merkwürdig
> seltsam
> sonderbar


Danke, aber ich habe über den Satzbau gefragt, nicht über Synonyme:



Dymn said:


> Ist aber "_mir ist komisch/ungewöhnlich_" _(= statt "es ist komisch/ungewöhnlich für mich")_ möglich? Wenn ja, was für einen Unterschied gibt es?


----------



## bwprius

Nein, "_mir ist komisch/ungewöhnlich" _geht meiner Meinung nach nicht..

"Mir ist (so) komisch" kann z.B. bedeuten, dass einem schlecht/übel ist.

"Mir ist ungewöhnlich" geht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht. "Ich finde es ungewöhnlich" ist möglich.

"Komisch" y "ungewöhnlich" son similares. El primero es más coloquial, el segundo es bastante usual.


----------

